# Where can i send request to update software in ports ?



## bryn1u (Nov 24, 2018)

Hey guys,

I need to install a newer version of mod_security v3. There is an available version of mod_security v3 and fix an issue in older version which is in ports. Where can i send request to upgrade to a newer version of mod_security3-3.0.2 > mod_security3-3.0.3

Thanks !


----------



## yuripv (Nov 24, 2018)

Follow https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/porters-handbook/port-upgrading.html.  In worst case, mail maintainer asking if he's working on update.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 25, 2018)

```
cd /usr/ports/name_of_port
make maintainer
```

Then email the maintainer and ask them.


----------

